# Audi S1 test drive review



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I finally had the chance to have a good look around the S1 and took it for a good 30 minutes test drive this afternoon. Now let's start by saying the S1 is fun, but it's also undeniably fast. The engine is an absolute cracker. I found that the six speed manual gear box fluent and fast when changing gear. The ride is firm but not overly so, and the cars stiffer springs are matched by beefier dampers that can handle the extra power involved. I loved it when I made fast take offs as there is no loss of traction thanks to it's 4WD system and the power is just instant when it launches you and have to say it's really addictive. The S1 handles corners like a greyhound on the scent and every corner you want to launch yourself out of, foot to the floor and whoosh. It felt fast ,it felt planted and safe and the car eggs you on to push harder from corner to corner.

Around town the car is comfortable and easy to drive when you want to chill out but scruff of the neck exciting when the roads open up. Now for the cars downsides, room at the back is tight, I am 5 ft 10 and I just about fit in but for those people who are over six foot can forget it, boot space is limited too thanks to the reworked suspension set up which eats in to boot space so not much more than your weekly shopping bags and of course the steep asking price. Audi managed to sell all 333 units of the limited A1 Quattro at £ 40,000 so there is a market for the S1 at £15,000 cheaper.

Now that I have seen the car in the flesh and had a really good look around I have to say I like the look of the S1, it's butch looking with out that in your face Rip speed look and with those deep front front and rear bumpers it looks proper. The S1 has had it's fair share of criticism especially on this forum but there's not a car in the world that doesn't appeal to everyone. Sure enough it's no classic Quattro but it's damn close as near to a car you can use every day in town,motorway or B roads. So apart from the high price tag, on performance alone, it's top of the class.

My personnel score card

Performance 5 out of 5
Handling. 4 out of 5
Interior. 5 out of 5
Price tag. 3 out of 5
Practicality. 3 out of 5


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Interesting thoughts ...

Thanks for sharing buddy :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bristle Hound said:


> Interesting thoughts ...
> 
> Thanks for sharing buddy :thumb:


No problems fella my review may come in handy for some body who's interested.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

It's a small car, how much space were you hoping for in the back 

It's like buying an abarth and complaining it isn't practical 

I'd still like wheels which were more flush, but as I'm guessing it didn't catch fire, somehow not all s1s are going to


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> It's a small car, how much space were you hoping for in the back
> 
> It's like buying an abarth and complaining it isn't practical
> 
> I'd still like wheels which were more flush, but as I'm guessing it didn't catch fire, somehow not all s1s are going to


The mention of practicality and space are actually not a problem for me and it's my review of the car so that everyone who reads it knows as much facts as possible about it, I did not want to come across as bias either and only mention the good things about it, I don't want people thinking I was paid by Audi


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> The mention of practicality and space are actually not a problem for me and it's my review of the car so that everyone who reads it knows as much facts as possible about it, I did not want to come across as bias either and only mention the good things about it, I don't want people thinking I was paid by Audi


The thing is, all these reviewers mention practicality in a lotus exige, performance in a honda jazz and handling in a double decker bus.

It's just so bloody ridiculous, who buys a jazz for performance, an exige to do the daily commute or a double decker bus to drive around the ring?

Maybe, just maybe they could do reviews based on the intended audience of cars, not just some boring, ignorant, irrelevant tripe.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> The thing is, all these reviewers mention practicality in a lotus exige, performance in a honda jazz and handling in a doubke decker bus.
> 
> It's just so bloody ridiculous, who buys a jazz for performance, an exige to do the daily commute or a double decker bus to drive around the ring?


Reviews by the motoring journalist or by armature's like me will try and cover all aspects of a car including space and practicality, it's part of the norm. And it gives people an idea of what a car can offer.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Reviews by the motoring journalist or by armature's like me will try and cover all aspects of a car including space and practicality, it's part of the norm. And it gives people an idea of what a car can offer.


By motoring journalists, if they need to state that an original mini is unsuitable for carrying a piano, you really do lose hope in who the reviews are aimed at.

It wasn't a dig at you, more the likes of whatcar etc.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

RisingPower said:


> By motoring journalists, if they need to state that an original mini is unsuitable for carrying a piano, you really do lose hope in who the reviews are aimed at.
> 
> It wasn't a dig at you, more the likes of whatcar etc.


I let you off then


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

so OP... have you actually put an order in for one?

sounds like you had a fun time... 

:thumb:


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> so OP... have you actually put an order in for one?
> 
> sounds like you had a fun time...
> 
> :thumb:


Iirc he put an order in before sitting in one.


----------



## gex23 (Mar 6, 2009)

The only Audi range i'd own is an RS variant.

I feel the S range has been diluted with the addition of S line accessories bolted on diesel reps and lower end models 

Same with the ///M brand - far too diluted nowadays.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I never get the it's not practical enough blah blah from the press, it's a supermini for gods sake, I'm glad you enjoyed it, the 2.0 tfsi made my cupra fast so the s1 must feel pretty quick and no doubt with some decent suspension and a remap it could be a properly rapid little thing. I'm 6'4" and my mini is fine for interior space for 2 but 5 would be a struggle. Besides if I wanted space I could take the saab or hire something.

Have you got a delivery date yet ? Although I'd never buy one as I hate audi suspension ever since my a3 sline tried to snap my spine I've hated them even more .... Although I would 100% have an audi s7 I'm pleased you like ot and it floats your boat


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

The Cueball said:


> so OP... have you actually put an order in for one?
> 
> sounds like you had a fun time...
> 
> :thumb:


I have indeed put in an order for one and hopefully for delivery in August. :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

SteveTDCi said:


> I never get the it's not practical enough blah blah from the press, it's a supermini for gods sake, I'm glad you enjoyed it, the 2.0 tfsi made my cupra fast so the s1 must feel pretty quick and no doubt with some decent suspension and a remap it could be a properly rapid little thing. I'm 6'4" and my mini is fine for interior space for 2 but 5 would be a struggle. Besides if I wanted space I could take the saab or hire something.
> 
> Have you got a delivery date yet ? Although I'd never buy one as I hate audi suspension ever since my a3 sline tried to snap my spine I've hated them even more .... Although I would 100% have an audi s7 I'm pleased you like ot and it floats your boat


I have put my order in some time ago but I always had a feeling it would be good as I have an A1 anyway, some would say I took a gamble as hot hatch variants are nearly always different and sometimes don't cross over to well, so I am glad it's paid off. :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I've bought a number of cars without test driving before hand and never been disappointed however I would struggle with owning two cars exactly the same even if one was a basic one and one the performance version. If delivery is August you don't have long to wait .


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I have indeed put in an order for one and hopefully for delivery in August. :thumb:


sounds good, hope it treats you well.

:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

The Cueball said:


> sounds good, hope it treats you well.
> 
> :thumb:


Here's hoping, I seem to have a good business relationship with the salesman. Cool avarta by the way.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

SteveTDCi said:


> I've bought a number of cars without test driving before hand and never been disappointed however I would struggle with owning two cars exactly the same even if one was a basic one and one the performance version. If delivery is August you don't have long to wait .


I used to change different makes and models of cars like there is no tomorrow and this is the first time I have stuck with a particular model.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I hate stating at the same dashboard, I love my mini but I don't think I could replace it with another


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

This pocket rocket will make a fine purchase. Good luck with it.... :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks like a cracking little car - Im sure you will enjoy it when it arrives


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nico1970 said:


> This pocket rocket will make a fine purchase. Good luck with it.... :thumb:


Thanks for the kind words Nico. :thumb: I did take a chance by ordering it before a test drive but I am glad it's paid off.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

WHIZZER said:


> Looks like a cracking little car - Im sure you will enjoy it when it arrives


Thanks WHIZZER, what I like best about it is the take off's from stand still it really punches you forward and it's addictive on performing those take off's.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Thanks WHIZZER, what I like best about it is the take off's from stand still it really punches you forward and it's addictive on performing those take off's.


Told you


----------



## Thebill (Mar 20, 2011)

Good you enjoyed it, i have to try one of these.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice review soulboy, and i'm glad you liked it mate. Quick launches are my thang, sounds good. 
Might get the missus to test one, and out her cooper if she likes it.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

When we was looking for a car for my wife we looked at the A1 and it was a well put together car that felt like a big car inside, it went well too, i can only imagine what its like with the 2.0L engine in :devil:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Nice review soulboy, and i'm glad you liked it mate. Quick launches are my thang, sounds good.
> Might get the missus to test one, and out her cooper if she likes it.


I have never driven a Mini so carn't comment but I am sure your good lady will like it if she took a test drive in one. Quick launches are my thing too DJ and there is a real difference when you quick launch from a FWD and a 4WD.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Shaun said:


> When we was looking for a car for my wife we looked at the A1 and it was a well put together car that felt like a big car inside, it went well too, i can only imagine what its like with the 2.0L engine in :devil:


When I opened up the hood to take a look at the engine bay I thought how the hell did they squeeze a 2.0 lump inside. Audi engineers did a great job on the car considering the size of it and all that power, a remap on that and the car would rock.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> When I opened up the hood to take a look at the engine bay I thought how the hell did they squeeze a 2.0 lump inside. Audi engineers did a great job on the car considering the size of it and all that power, a remap on that and the car would rock.


I just feel for us working on it :lol:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Not read the whole thread so not sure if it's been asked but is this the same 1.4 tsi as the Polo GTI, Ibiza Cupra & Fabia VRS?

Edit: Ignore me, just googled it. I bet that thing flies with a 2.0 TFSI!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

millns84 said:


> Not read the whole thread so not sure if it's been asked but is this the same 1.4 tsi as the Polo GTI, Ibiza Cupra & Fabia VRS?
> 
> Edit: Ignore me, just googled it. I bet that thing flies with a 2.0 TFSI!


It is pretty quick fella and that extra traction makes all the difference :thumb:


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

thank you, and good for you.

I have a question, I understood that the S1 cost 25k? and the quattro 40K? 
I knew that the audi´s "S" were the top line.. I am wrong?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

LSpec said:


> thank you, and good for you.
> 
> I have a question, I understood that the S1 cost 25k? and the quattro 40K?
> I knew that the audi´s "S" were the top line.. I am wrong?


Audi have an S badged range that sits below the top end which is their RS badge. So Audi have the S1,S3,S4 and so on then the RS3,RS4 aswell. the S varients are not to be confused with the S Line. hope this makes sense. There was talk from Audi some time ago about an RS1 but that seems to have been taken off the drawing board although there are internet images of an RS1 doing the rounds at present.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Audi have an S badged range that sits below the top end which is their RS badge. So Audi have the S1,S3,S4 and so on then the RS3,RS4 aswell. the S varients are not to be confused with the S Line. hope this makes sense. There was talk from Audi some time ago about an RS1 but that seems to have been taken off the drawing board although there are internet images of an RS1 doing the rounds at present.


S line is the "show and no go" type with just styling.

S is the "sports" with luxury, still built in the normal way by Audi.

RS or "Renn Sport" aren't actual made by Audi, and all have the lastest tech in it, and fewer luxuries than the S models...they are the Halo Vehicles.

:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

The Cueball said:


> S line is the "show and no go" type with just styling.
> 
> S is the "sports" with luxury, still built in the normal way by Audi.
> 
> ...


That's another good way of putting it Cueball. :thumb:


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Audi have an S badged range that sits below the top end which is their RS badge. So Audi have the S1,S3,S4 and so on then the RS3,RS4 aswell. the S varients are not to be confused with the S Line. hope this makes sense. There was talk from Audi some time ago about an RS1 but that seems to have been taken off the drawing board although there are internet images of an RS1 doing the rounds at present.


you are right and I forgot RS... but he mentioned quattro more expensive that S1


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

LSpec said:


> you are right and I forgot RS... but he mentioned quattro more expensive that S1


The A1 Quattro clubsport was a limited edition A1 (333 models) with 4x4 and 252 BHP, basically a concept car that they produced a few of.

www.audiboost.com/images/imported/2011/06/08audia1clubsportquattrolive-1.jpg


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Shaun said:


> The A1 Quattro clubsport was a limited edition A1 (333 models) with 4x4 and 252 BHP, basically a concept car that they produced a few of.
> 
> www.audiboost.com/images/imported/2011/06/08audia1clubsportquattrolive-1.jpg


I don't like those wheels, they would be a pig to clean, even a wheel wooly would struggle to fit in between the spokes.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

This is the original Audi A1 Quattro that they made 333 of. 

Nice review BTW Soul boy!

Alan W


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

i know I looked a little slow lol.. thanks


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Alan W said:


> This is the original Audi A1 Quattro that they made 333 of.
> 
> Nice review BTW Soul boy!
> 
> Alan W


Thanks for the kind words Alan, looking forward to taking delivery of the S1 :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Thanks for the kind words Alan, looking forward to taking delivery of the S1 :thumb:


August isn't too far away now so enjoy your new S1 when it arrives. :thumb:

Alan W


----------

